# How to enable "--with-pdo-sqlite" in PHP

## rainer

I want to run ClearBudget on a Virtual Gentoo Server. For this, I need PHP recompiled with "--with-pdo-sqlite".

Is there an easy way to do this (USE flag or so)? "sqlite" is enabled already.

Thanks,

Rainer

PHP Info is here.

----------

## Rexilion

I suggest you edit the ebuild directly and add it. Then:

ebuild /path/to/php/ebuild.ebuild digest

And then you can recompile  :Smile:  .

----------

